# Centre & surround speaker placement



## jx87 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

Can i place my centre speaker on top of my subwoofer as it seems to be at the optimum height?

There will be Auralex Modpads between the centre speaker and subwoofer and the subwoofer will be placed on top of Auralex Gramma. Both subwoofer and centre speaker are directly below my TV.

Centre speaker : Wharfedale diamond 10.Cs
Subwoofer: SVS PB12NSD

Also, how high should i place my surround speakers?

(Thinking of using either 700mm or 1000mm atacama nexusi speaker stand)

Surround speaker: Wharfedale diamond 10.1


Details of my speakers:
http://www.wharfedale.co.uk/Products...lt.aspx#detail


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

jx87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i place my centre speaker on top of my subwoofer as it seems to be at the optimum height?
> 
> ...


You can(I have before without Mo-pads), but this is typically not the best place for a sub. So keep that in mind. If you have flexibility on placement I suggest you do a crawl test(see below)

For surround placement it depends on whether you have dipoles or direct radiating(typical)

For direct radiating You place them at your ear level or higher. 2 feet above sitting height is usually optimal. To make things easy simply place them at your standing ear level. 

The angles are 100 degrees on the L-R surrounds and 140 on the L-R rear surrounds. 

Remember to not have your seating directly against the wall. If this is the way it has to be make sure your surrounds are pointed at where you are sitting and not into the room.


----------



## jx87 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you for replying:bigsmile:

Am i right to say that i should place 2 of my rears 2feet higher than my ear when i'm sitting and have them placed on both sides, slightly behind my ear and pointing towards me?

Seems like i will need a speaker stand that is taller than 1metre.. ( i'm unable to use brackets or speaker mounts:huh:... Any better options/suggestion?:help

My 5.1 system:

2 Pairs of Wharfedale 10.1
1 Wharfedale 10.cs
1 SVS PB12NSD subwoofer


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

> Am i right to say that i should place 2 of my rears 2feet higher than my ear when i'm sitting and have them placed on both sides, slightly behind my ear and pointing towards me?


Basically, yes. But it depends a little bit. My surrounds are fairly close to my head, so I prefer to have them aimed at each other, not at me, THX style. I find this creates a more diffuse sound field, avoiding what used to happen, which was some surround effects were so localizable I found myself turning around to see who threw that dagger at me...


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are THX guidelines for you.
http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/

Remember, these are guidelines. What sounds best to me won't necessarily sound best to you. Play around if you can and see what you like.

Roly


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

As they mentioned, those are only guidelines. Granted they are good guidelines to follow, but they don't have to be followed exactly because as Rolyasm said, it may not sound best to you and what's most important in this hobby is for you, personally, to get enjoyment out of your system, not for people tell you what to enjoy.


----------



## jx87 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all,

Thank You so much for your replies :T

i think i only 2 have options for my 5.1 surround speakers placement:


use a pair of 1000mm speaker stand.

mount the speakers on the wall with Btech BT77 speaker clamp bracket that will be roughly 5.5feet above my ear level (base of speaker to my ear level) when i am sitting down at the centre spot. - the maximum tilt is 7degrees 

http://www.btech-usa.com/bt77.html

Base of speaker will be roughly 107inch above the floor.. and my ceiling is roughly 119inch tall



Left opening is my front door and the opening on the right is a path way to my kitchen.
Area in teal is my stairway.

The left side of the wall is suitable for mounting the speaker at any height but the right side is not hence i am only able to mount it on the concrete beam that is supporting the ceiling.. can i drill into the beam? is it safe?:scratch

Which option should i take?:scratch:


----------

